# Mbappè ha deciso, niente rinnovo col PSG



## Snake (8 Aprile 2021)

Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



volevano donnarumma? bene facciamo lo scambio...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



volevano donnarumma? bene facciamo lo scambio...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



Il mercato sta incominciando a cambiare.. giocatori ed agenti hanno ormai capito come mangiare bene. Adesso o riempi d'oro Mbappe oppure lo perdi a zero, non puoi nemmeno pretendere di dire voglio tot euro per il cartellino.

Mentre prima diciamo c'era qualche "riconoscimento" verso il proprio club ora questa sta mancando.

Complimenti alla UEFA che invece di limitare questi giochini degli agenti, specialmente, si è deciso di strangolare il club.


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> volevano donnarumma? bene facciamo lo scambio...



Scambio alla pari.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mercato sta incominciando a cambiare.. giocatori ed agenti hanno ormai capito come mangiare bene. Adesso o riempi d'oro Mbappe oppure lo perdi a zero, non puoi nemmeno pretendere di dire voglio tot euro per il cartellino.
> 
> Mentre prima diciamo c'era qualche "riconoscimento" verso il proprio club ora questa sta mancando.
> 
> Complimenti alla UEFA che invece di limitare questi giochini degli agenti, specialmente, si è deciso di strangolare il club.



Sì potrebbe decidere di togliere i cartellini e andare solo con contratti a parametro zero, ma mi sembra infattibile per una serie di ragioni:

1) Gli agenti, procuratori, famigliari ecc intrallazzoni pretenderebbero commissioni al pari dei cartellini di oggi, con l'aggravante che quei soldi non sarebbero reinvestiti per nulla nel sistema calcio

2) Quando i calciatori piagnucoloni vogliono cambiare aria la società è quasi sempre costretta ad accontentarlo oppure a pagare per nulla e a ritrovarsi una bomba nello spogliatoio

3) Il progettoh giovanihh non avrebbe più motivo di esistere e le migliori accademie calcistiche non sarebbero remunerate quando fanno crescere i giovani


Dunque bel casino, forse l'unica soluzione sarebbero clausole rescissorie su ogni contratto + una compensazione obbligatoria che il giocatore deve versare alla squadra proprietaria se vuole andarsene a zero


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mercato sta incominciando a cambiare.. giocatori ed agenti hanno ormai capito come mangiare bene. Adesso o riempi d'oro Mbappe oppure lo perdi a zero, non puoi nemmeno pretendere di dire voglio tot euro per il cartellino.
> 
> Mentre prima diciamo c'era qualche "riconoscimento" verso il proprio club ora questa sta mancando.
> 
> Complimenti alla UEFA che invece di limitare questi giochini degli agenti, specialmente, si è deciso di strangolare il club.


Basterebbe dare la possibilità di fare contratti non solo a 5 anni, ma anche a 6,7,8.... cosi un giovane su cui credi gli offri 8 anni e se accetta ci costruisci un percorso di un certo tipo, con o senza clausola, ma almeno non ti fai strozzare con giovani in scadenza (sui 30enni l'essere a scadenza incide meno, tanto nessuno si sobbarca contratti onerosi e lunghi volentieri).

esempio al donnarumma 18enne: ti offro 10 anni di contratto con stipendio a salire fino a 8 milioni annui, accetti? A 18 anni avrebbe accettato. fine della storia, fine del pizzaiolo.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.


Mandare 1 in tribuna.

Ma che porcherie di mondo sta diventando?


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



Curioso di vedere come reagisce Nasser...


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



Entro qualche giorno al massimo,il peggior quotidiano sportivo al mondo che ha sede a torino lo darà in orbita juve,neanche quotato.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sì potrebbe decidere di togliere i cartellini e andare solo con contratti a parametro zero, ma mi sembra infattibile per una serie di ragioni:
> 
> 1) Gli agenti, procuratori, famigliari ecc intrallazzoni pretenderebbero commissioni al pari dei cartellini di oggi, con l'aggravante che quei soldi non sarebbero reinvestiti per nulla nel sistema calcio
> 
> ...



Basterebbe invece che i club si mettessero daccordo per non prendere giocatori a zero, e metterselo in .... a vicenda,basterebbe questo.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dare la possibilità di fare contratti non solo a 5 anni, ma anche a 6,7,8.... cosi un giovane su cui credi gli offri 8 anni e se accetta ci costruisci un percorso di un certo tipo, con o senza clausola, ma almeno non ti fai strozzare con giovani in scadenza (sui 30enni l'essere a scadenza incide meno, tanto nessuno si sobbarca contratti onerosi e lunghi volentieri).
> 
> esempio al donnarumma 18enne: ti offro 10 anni di contratto con stipendio a salire fino a 8 milioni annui, accetti? A 18 anni avrebbe accettato. fine della storia, fine del pizzaiolo.



No, non credo sia la soluzione giusta, metteresti sotto contratto un sacco di giocatori di cui poi non te ne faresti niente...NEL nostro caso ora avremmo in squadra Cutrone De Col Zanellato Tsdajout...
Bisogna mettere delle sanzioni come ha scritto [MENTION=4614]Pungiglione[/MENTION] con clausole e compensazioni obbligatorie.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



Leopardo è talmente scarso che nemmeno coi miliardi del psg riesce a tenere uno come mbappè che è mezza squadra


----------



## nybreath (8 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dare la possibilità di fare contratti non solo a 5 anni, ma anche a 6,7,8.... cosi un giovane su cui credi gli offri 8 anni e se accetta ci costruisci un percorso di un certo tipo, con o senza clausola, ma almeno non ti fai strozzare con giovani in scadenza (sui 30enni l'essere a scadenza incide meno, tanto nessuno si sobbarca contratti onerosi e lunghi volentieri).
> 
> esempio al donnarumma 18enne: ti offro 10 anni di contratto con stipendio a salire fino a 8 milioni annui, accetti? A 18 anni avrebbe accettato. fine della storia, fine del pizzaiolo.



ti troveresti magari ad aver risolto il problema donnarumma, ma poi con centinaia di calciatori meno bravi bloccati in squadre dove non giocano con contratti ridicoli

tra l altro bloccare un giocatore si é visto che nella pratica non funziona mai bene, il giocatore puo smettere di allenarsi bene, fare il minimo necessario a non diventare inadempiente, e alla lunga se ne andrebbe comunque

insomma, la costrizione nella pratica contrattuale, legale o economica solitamente non funziona bene per i rapporti lunghi, avrebbe piu senso trovare un incentivo per far fidelizzare il giocatore, piu che un blocco, 

tipo avrebbe senso un tetto degli ingaggi che puo aumentare a seconda di quanto tempo un giocatore rimane nella stessa squadra, o a seconda di quanto é lungo il contratto, cosi da invogliare i giocatori a rimanere o fare contratti lunghi

non dovrebbero succedere situazioni dove un giocatore come donnarumma, che sostanzialmente non é nessuno al momento, senza nulla togliere al talento, si permette di chiedere 12m all anno per due anni...


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mandare 1 in tribuna.
> 
> Ma che porcherie di mondo sta diventando?



Almeno possono cederlo in estate, trovano una cifra che sicuramente non rispecchia il suo valore ma permette di non guadagnarci nulla


----------



## Alerossonero69 (8 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe invece che i club si mettessero daccordo per non prendere giocatori a zero, e metterselo in .... a vicenda,basterebbe questo.



Ci sarà sempre il Marotta o l'agnello di turno che pensa di essere più furbo degl'altri


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe invece che i club si mettessero daccordo per non prendere giocatori a zero, e metterselo in .... a vicenda,basterebbe questo.



è come chiedere la fratellanza tra gli esseri umani e la pace nel mondo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Aprile 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sì potrebbe decidere di togliere i cartellini e andare solo con contratti a parametro zero, ma mi sembra infattibile per una serie di ragioni:
> 
> 1) Gli agenti, procuratori, famigliari ecc intrallazzoni pretenderebbero commissioni al pari dei cartellini di oggi, con l'aggravante che quei soldi non sarebbero reinvestiti per nulla nel sistema calcio
> 
> ...



La soluzione è limitare i procuratori e la questione commissioni. 
Il padre di Haaland tanto diverso da Raiola è che vuole commissioni in doppia cifra? E sempre più genitori vogliono sti soldi. 

E per dire, noi non sappiamo nemmeno che accordi prese la famiglia di Donnarumma col maiale, ma visto come va la situazione mi aspetto di tutto. 

Ma la FIFA dorme. Stanno facendo arrivare sta situazione allo stremo. 

In ogni caso per quanto riguarda Mbappè è più un discorso di motivazioni. I soldi glieli darebbe anche il PSG.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Almeno possono cederlo in estate, trovano una cifra che sicuramente non rispecchia il suo valore ma permette di non guadagnarci nulla



Beh cosi può andare bene.

Però se vuole andare via a zero il prossimo anno per spulciare più soldi, allora lo metterei in tribuna.


----------



## sacchino (8 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> Secondo Cadena Ser Mbappè ha comunicato ufficialmente al PSG la decisione di non voler rinnovare il contratto in scadenza nel 2022, il francese vuole il Real Madrid. Ora la palla passa al PSG che rischia di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero fra un anno.



Se va via a zero il Real gli da 40 milioni netti per iniziare.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Aprile 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> No, non credo sia la soluzione giusta, metteresti sotto contratto un sacco di giocatori di cui poi non te ne faresti niente...NEL nostro caso ora avremmo in squadra Cutrone De Col Zanellato Tsdajout...
> Bisogna mettere delle sanzioni come ha scritto [MENTION=4614]Pungiglione[/MENTION] con clausole e compensazioni obbligatorie.


ok Problema risolto: Contratti possibile farli fino a 10 anni, con la possibilità per le società di rescinderli quando gli pare, con penale di 3 stagionalità. Per dire: dai 1 milione di euro a cutrone per 8 anni? (pazzo) perfetto, puoi sempre svincolarlo dandogli 3 milioni in qualsiasi momento dell'accordo. La società non rimane vincolata per anni, il giocatore prende 3 annualità "gratis" ed è subito disponibile sul mercato per un nuovo contratto.

p.s. Non è che dando la possibilità di fare contratti a 10 anni tutti li farebbero eh, sei libero di fare sempre triennali ecc... in casi eccezionali (vedi donnarumma o mbappe) le società possono prendersi il rischio perché ci credono tanto.
Per dire: A pobega non farei mai un decennale! tra un paio d'anni può pure giocare in B.... A Tomori (oggi 23enne) invece sarei disposto a fare un 6/7 anni di contratto per arrivare ai 29-30 anni.

Secondo me è una buona soluzione che riduce di brutto il potere in mano al pizzaiolo e simili


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Aprile 2021)

Un giocatore "free agent" giustamente andrà da chi gli offre di più. Il problema è a monte, nel divario tra club dal punto di vista dei salari. Quando metteranno il salary cap sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------

